# Silver Celia Jacket



## Daily Sports US (Nov 24, 2014)

Attention ladies golfers! For the upcoming Black Friday we are having an Instagram contest GIVEAWAY!
We will be giving one Silver Celia Jacket. A soft shell jacket with race stripes on sleeves, floral embroidery and animal trim has everything you might need. Check us out on Instagram @dailysportsusa for more details.


----------

